# Sony sets US pricing for 55-, 65-inch HX950 HDTVs: $4,499 and $5,499



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _*SONY OPENS THE WINDOW ON LIFELIKE PICTURE WITH NEWEST BRAVIA TV*
> *New LED Internet TV Builds upon Sony's History of Amazing Picture Quality*
> 
> INDIANAPOLIS (CEDIA Booth #4025), Sept. 5, 2012– Sony Electronics announced its new flagship BRAVIA® HDTV, the 55-inch and 65-inch XBR-HX950, $4,499.99 and $5,499.99, respectively. Both models are available immediately at www.store.sony.com, Sony Stores and select retailers nationwide.
> ...


----------

